# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Meditation >  >  Can't meditate anymore =(

## mimihigurashi

I used to meditate daily or almost daily, sometimes multiple times per day, but for about 2 months I just can't do it anymore. Most of the time I don't feel like doing it for some reason, and I know you shouldn't force it because forced meditation is just.. you know, very poor quality, if it can even qualify as meditation when you force yourself. Then when I do get in the mood for it a little bit, I try it, and my mind is just a total mess.. I can't focus on anything, I can't watch my thoughts or breath, I just get distracted 95% of the time by a constant flood of thoughts that take over.. Help? =/

----------


## Forg

What I found working is just to force it, after some days you probably don´t have to force it anymore and you´ll just meditate like you did before and like it again.

----------


## VagalTone

Oh you need help here ?? It seems you need a reset push

Reduce your meditation duration for the time you can keep satisfied with your practice and increase the duration of sessions progressively, when you begin to feel that you want to.

Short moments, many times, that's a good meditation advice.

Edit: start with 1 or 2 minutes and then increase gradually. Let me know if this is not enough. I have 5 years of experience and have gone through some obstacles already

Another things that i probably should have said is this:

--> Thoughts arise by themselves without our intention ( that is why you can´t predict your next thought when you are meditating)
 Therefore, simply do your best to notice this and let them come on the stage. 
--> It´s also good to alternate between focused and objectless meditation in the same session. If the first makes you too tight, go for the second. If the second makes you to spacey, go for the first.

--> Everything that pops up is great, and confirms the spontaneous, nature of events
--> Recognize everything as spontaneous, self arising and self liberating
--> Enjoy the show without loosing this recognition.

I get excited when i talk about this ! The important thing is not to make too much effort, because that is just artificial !

----------


## ThreeCat

At first you may need to force yourself to get back into the habit.  Your first meditations will probably be a lot of dragging awareness back to the thoughts,  but that is work that needs to be done.  Unless you've got the "bad heart energy," you can meditate.  Sort of sounds like you don't WANT to meditate.  Big difference!

Like Vagaltone said, any thoughts that arise are empty.  The famous Tibetan wisdom is to observe thoughts "like an old person observes other people's children."  No judgment, no worries, no attachment.  Just observing.  So go meditate.

----------


## Dodge631

you may need to give yourself that push. it kind of reminds me of the saying "no one likes beer the first time" (though not always true). but you make yourself have it a few times and later down the road you have come accustomed to the flavor. its no longer making yourself drink it, now its more along the lines of you do it because you like it more. maybe making yourself try to to concentrate enough on meditation, sometime from now you will begin to enjoy it more and it will feel more natural. but you need not force yourself to go for 30 mins, just like you wouldnt force yourself to drink a lot the first few times. practice taking it slow the first few times like 5 minutes or 10 minutes. i hope that makes sense, i kinda related two completely different things but it seemed like it made sense (At least in my mind) and i hope that may help you in some way, which is what im going for. any help, even a small amount, is better than none!

----------


## Valinor

What would be extremely beneficial for you to do is to reignite your excitmant in meditation again. It's like you said "Most of the time I don't feel like doing it for some reason". Try watching some videos on youtube. Or try reading some things on meditation. You may want to try doing a different style of meditation. I was feeling the same way recently and I watched a video on youtube and it totally got me going again. Just watch which ever ones spark your interest and eventually you will find one that will turn your world around and have you bursting with excitment about meditation and its effects. You may also try using a crystal to meditate. They make a huge difference to how deep you can go in your meditations. All you have to do is have one in your hand whilst you meditate.

----------


## JustASimpleGuy

Valinor has a good point about motivation. I find this youtube extremely motivating and for very practical reasons.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TeWvf-nfpA

----------


## mimihigurashi

Thanks a lot everyone, really appreciate it, I will definitely follow your advices, I really want to get back into meditation. And I bookmarked that long video to watch, seems interesting.

----------


## Valinor

Here's another good video. Be sure to watch both parts cause the second is the best.

enjoy  :smiley:

----------


## mimihigurashi

> Here's another good video. Be sure to watch both parts cause the second is the best.
> 
> enjoy



Can't see any video?

----------


## Valinor

lol sorry, forgot to paste it ha ha

Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_QB2rYSAD4

----------


## mimihigurashi

> lol sorry, forgot to paste it ha ha
> 
> Here it is: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_QB2rYSAD4



Lol epic mistake, thanks, will watch it and part 2.

----------

